# Paph Species: Barbigerum and Fairrieanum



## lanthier (Nov 21, 2020)

I have a ton of Paphs, including hybrids and species. I grow them indoors, mostly in my basement, which has some good natural light, and supplement it with LED lighting as needed. Currently, have Paph Barbigerum and Fairrieanum species in bloom. First blooms for both. Not sure why the Fairy has such a short spike (ideas?). Cheers


----------



## musa (Nov 22, 2020)

Beautiful!


----------



## blondie (Nov 22, 2020)

Fantastic blooms.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 22, 2020)

Nicely done.

Sometimes fairrieanums bloom on short spikes, other times triple that height. Your plant looks fairly young so it hasn't reached its potential yet.


----------



## lanthier (Nov 22, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Nicely done.
> 
> Sometimes fairrieanums bloom on short spikes, other times triple that height. Your plant looks fairly young so it hasn't reached its potential yet.



That's what I was thinking too... Toronto? I grew up in Montreal and born in London, Ont.


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Nov 23, 2020)

lanthier said:


> That's what I was thinking too... Toronto? I grew up in Montreal and born in London, Ont.


Fellow Ontarian! Where are you now?


----------



## richgarrison (Nov 23, 2020)

love the color on the fairie...


----------



## NYEric (Nov 23, 2020)

Nice, well done. The fairrie seems to have a ploidy issue. Where did you get it?


----------



## lanthier (Nov 23, 2020)

NYEric said:


> Nice, well done. The fairrie seems to have a ploidy issue. Where did you get it?



Paph Paradise for the Fairrie.... Ploidy?


----------



## Don I (Nov 23, 2020)

Very nice.
Don


----------



## lanthier (Nov 23, 2020)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Fellow Ontarian! Where are you now?



Work in Washington, DC, live in northern Virginia. Well, I work in northern Virginia since Mid March because of Covid restriction.


----------



## Linus_Cello (Nov 23, 2020)

lanthier said:


> Work in Washington, DC, live in northern Virginia. Well, I work in northern Virginia since Mid March because of Covid restriction.



Are we neighbors? I live 15 minutes from Orchids For You in Vienna.


----------



## lanthier (Nov 24, 2020)

Linus_Cello said:


> Are we neighbors? I live 15 minutes from Orchids For You in Vienna.



Yep, live near Mosaic District, and well familiar with Tom at OFY.... Small world.


----------



## musa (Nov 24, 2020)

So you are in complete distance learning mode, too.

I'am from Vienna... unfortunateley in my case there is an ocean in between...


----------



## GuRu (Nov 26, 2020)

Lovely flowers....both. Two flowers on a fist time flowering barbie that's lovely......and the colouration of the fairie is very intense. If there was a ploidy issue with the fairy you would only find out it by a gene analysis, I think. But I don't thik this issue to be relevant. Who knows?


----------



## Guldal (Nov 26, 2020)

Both lovely - and I can only support Rudolf in his eager appreciation of your double flowering first time bloomer!


----------



## lanthier (Nov 28, 2020)

musa said:


> So you are in complete distance learning mode, too.
> 
> I'am from Vienna... unfortunateley in my case there is an ocean in between...



Yes Michael, remote learning since mid-March. Sure does present challenge! I hope things are going well in your Vienna!


----------



## lanthier (Nov 28, 2020)

GuRu said:


> Lovely flowers....both. Two flowers on a fist time flowering barbie that's lovely......and the colouration of the fairie is very intense. If there was a ploidy issue with the fairy you would only find out it by a gene analysis, I think. But I don't thik this issue to be relevant. Who knows?



TY Rudolf. Interesting, the second bloom on the barbie dropped already before the first one. So clearly the second growth was less strong. But shows promise for the future for sure. I will keep my eye on the Fairrie.....


----------



## lanthier (Feb 8, 2021)

lanthier said:


> TY Rudolf. Interesting, the second bloom on the barbie dropped already before the first one. So clearly the second growth was less strong. But shows promise for the future for sure. I will keep my eye on the Fairrie.....



Yeah, and that Fairrie bloom did not last long, and now about to be thrown out, just crashed and burned....


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 9, 2021)

lanthier said:


> Yeah, and that Fairrie bloom did not last long, and now about to be thrown out, just crashed and burned....


You mean the flower, not the plant?


----------



## lanthier (Feb 9, 2021)

duplicate (You can't delete messages???)


----------



## lanthier (Feb 9, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> You mean the flower, not the plant?



Plant.... Flower lasted maybe two weeks, then developed odd orange spots at each leaf joint. and then just rotted away...


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 9, 2021)

Sorry to hear. Poor plant .


----------



## lanthier (Feb 9, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> Sorry to hear. Poor plant .



The quick bloom end, and rapid decline tells me it was not mean to be.... Be a while be4 I try one again....


----------



## DrLeslieEe (Feb 9, 2021)

lanthier said:


> The quick bloom end, and rapid decline tells me it was not mean to be.... Be a while be4 I try one again....


It took me more 10 years to learn to grow them lol. They need a harmonious blend of moist roots and dry leaves under mostly cooler bright light conditions, and high humidity. 

Now how tough can that be? Extremely lol.


----------



## lanthier (Feb 9, 2021)

DrLeslieEe said:


> It took me more 10 years to learn to grow them lol. They need a harmonious blend of moist roots and dry leaves under mostly cooler bright light conditions, and high humidity.
> 
> Now how tough can that be? Extremely lol.



This tells me a few things: yeah no !


----------



## GuRu (Feb 9, 2021)

lanthier said:


> Plant.... Flower lasted maybe two weeks, then developed odd orange spots at each leaf joint. and then just rotted away...



Sorry to hear this, too. Good luck with the next one.....some day.


----------



## Ozpaph (Feb 9, 2021)

nice ones.


----------



## NYEric (Feb 9, 2021)

Ploidy = unusual chromosomes.


----------



## BrucherT (Jun 30, 2022)

Sad to hear that it died in you. It looks worth saving to me. If there’s any life left in it, I’d unpot, treat with fungicide, soak in KelPak and then set up a good-quality sphagnum moss nursery while it grows new roots.


----------

